

Show HN: Warp, a query-by-example analysis tool for (big) data - misterdata
https://medium.com/@tommyvdv/warp-a-query-by-example-analysis-tool-for-big-data-c6fc46fd8409

======
misterdata
See also the discussion on replacing spreadsheets with something better suited
for large data sets:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9177478](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9177478)

